# Another Saab 900 conversion



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

In my experience, an EV conversion easily costs triple to quadruple (or more...) replacing a blown ICE with a brand new unit.

You need to do it for a better reason than capital cost, in other words. Of course, your time is totally worthless in the calcs.


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

RbbrBootz said:


> I've seen that most of the conversions are either a few years back, or they just die.
> 
> I have a Saab 900S that has blown its engine and has sat around for 5+ years. I'm figuring it will take as much to get it back as an ICE as it would EV, so I'd prefer EV. Is there anyone currently that either has done this conversion or knows of someone who could help with it?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


It will cost more than getting another ICE engine from a wreak. Much much more. For most EV conversions its done for fun and the sense of achievement . Possibly enviromental reasons.. but mostly for the fun of it. Ive paid thousands on used and new parts and still more to go and the project still hasnt left the garage . . Its for fun for me.


----------



## grehhsert (Nov 14, 2021)

You need to do it for a better reason than capital cost








Nox/ vidmate vlc


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

Saab 900s are evil, horrible beasts that will drain the life from your soul and cause you to go broke buying special tools. An EV conversion is probably easier than getting it back on the road as an ICE. I'm assuming this is the 900 Classic, not the newer GM owned 900. FWD car = Nissan LEAF motor and Resolve-EV controller. There might even be enough space under the hood of the Saab for the motor stack AND some batteries.


----------



## atulkumar (6 mo ago)

In my experience, an EV conversion easily costs triple to quadruple (or more...) than getting replaced with a new unit with a new ICE.
In other words, you need to do it for a better reason than the capital cost. Of course, your time in calves is completely useless.

_vn video editor for pc_


----------



## blackterminal (Oct 14, 2021)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> Saab 900s are evil, horrible beasts that will drain the life from your soul and cause you to go broke buying special tools. An EV conversion is probably easier than getting it back on the road as an ICE. I'm assuming this is the 900 Classic, not the newer GM owned 900. FWD car = Nissan LEAF motor and Resolve-EV controller. There might even be enough space under the hood of the Saab for the motor stack AND some batteries.


RWD also = Leaf motor. Unless your wallet is bursting and you can afford Tesla parts..


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Leaf is ok for RWD if you're willing to risk frying the transmission input shaft bearing at 10,000rpm or willing to rev limit the motor and live with half (or less) of the horsepower. 

There's also a 4-ish to 1 mod gearset for the LDU that you cannot get with the Leaf.

I like @Roadstercycle's solution for RWD using a portion of a Tesla DU. It shows how to actually keep a wallet bursting (when you spend money wisely and solve the problem of excessive rotational speed). 

False economies are bad design. Just like choosing to use a cheap Chinese motor and controller were a bad choice. Bad choices due to false economies are a habit that's hard to break because they have a blind perspective and don't look at problem solving...just the upfront spend on components. Doing it twice is more expensive than doing it optimally the first time.


----------

